
Google’s former CEO hopes coronavirus makes people more “grateful” for Big Tech - caution
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/4/14/21221141/coronavirus-eric-schmidt-google-big-tech-grateful
======
buboard
the interview:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtAyGVuRQME](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtAyGVuRQME)

actually more interesting than what tech-hating blogs make it to be

